# Duck calls for sale



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

All calls are Buck Gardner, never been outside of the house & are brand new. Each call comes with a box & bag.

Baby Buck...Red pearl/smoke...$30
Buck Brush Double...Black pearl...$30
Buck brush...Black pearl....$50
Main Street...Black pearl....$50
Spit-fire...Ivory/Mallard green...$30
Kryptonite...fluorescent green...$70
Spit-fire...Red pearl/black pearl...$30
Double nasty 3...orange pearl/black pearl...$30


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Open to trades.. Open to offers also.


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ivory/Mallard Green Spitfire SOLD.
Double Nasty 3 SOLD.
Buck Brush TRADED.
Buck Brush Double TRADED.


----------

